# Cant Find A Local Valeter and Detailer ?



## Car Washer Uk

If you're looking for a local Valeter or Detailer then download our app to see who operates in your area.
Coming Soon









For more details see our ad in the Traders section

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=383850​


----------



## Kerr

The app and website doesn't work. 

The thread you've linked to and asking for opinions is in the Trader's section. People can't post there. 

I guess people will need to see how it works before offering an opinion. 

How are you going to entice people to use your service other than a discount after 9 washes? 9 washes at over £50 is a lot for most people. 

What I generally do with booking sites and comparison sites is to check the prices, then if the retailer is the same price, I will book direct. What will
stop people doing that?

Do you think that people who don't have the desire to seek out a detailer or valeter will be looking for an App to solve that issue? What will the App do that a Google search won't?


----------



## Car Washer Uk

Firstly sorry I didn't know people can't comment on that thread. 

You will gain 2 loyalty points for bookings over £60
(apologies that was missed off on the other thread, I'll add it shortly)

We hope customers will be returning to us to gain loyalty points and other discounts that are posted online. 
The app will have a large number of valeters and detailers so the quickest way will be to use the app.
Customer reviews and a star rating system for extra peace of mind. 

But we cant stop people using a different source to find suppliers, we are just making it a lot easier for you.


----------



## Car Washer Uk

Also the links do not yet work as we are still testing the site. 

Links to social media work, so you can like us there for more regular updates


----------



## Taxboy

Im not certain that Detailing World may be the best place to gain a view. Most people on here will "wash" thier own car and seek out the the services of a professional for machine polishing, wet sanding etc and other stuff that is either too scary to have a go at themselves or they haven't got the equipment themselves.

For me I might use a valeter for a maintenance wash if I was not feeling too well or needed the car to look good and had run out of time to deal with it. Im not certain I'd be having it done almost monthly at a cost of at least £60 to get the discount.

However you are probably aiming at a different target audience and good luck with your business


----------



## Car Washer Uk

The original plan with joining the forum was to attract more Valeters and Detailers to our site.

We saw this section and thought we could help.

Every time you book through the website or app you will gain 1 loyalty point, If you spend over £60 in one transaction you will gain 2 loyalty points. 

Thanks


----------



## stangalang

Couple of questions if i may

1) does your site find ALL local valeters and detailers, or only certain ones? If only certain ones how do you decide who, do they pay or give you a percentage etc?

2) if someone wants to find a detailer in say manchester, how do you assure that person finds you first, and not the detailer themselves?

3) do you vet your recommended valeters and detailers and if so how? The other group who does a similar thing has had some bad results due to not checking their subscribers thoroughly enough . Result, everyone else who pays in gets tarnished with the same brush. What are you doing to avoid this/protect other users?

I know casual readers may not consider these things but as a pro these would be my main concerns


----------



## Kerr

How long before the app goes live? 

Have you got many detailers on board so far? 

I was trying to read the Facebook page, but I can't see much on it.


----------



## Car Washer Uk

Hi Guys
We appreciate your questions!
Firstly Stangalang. 
1. The app will only find valeters and details registered with our site, these are paying a small monthly sub with a 2 month free trial period. Valeters will be able to set their working radius within their own company profile. 
2. We'll be pushing various advertising campaigns aimed at customers and feel the loyalty scheme as well as overall convenience will being the customers returning to the app. It's similar to takeaway ordering systems, you could go direct but then convenience keeps you using the service.
3. We do view all potential professionals prior to sign up with regards to standard of work as well as whether they carry liability insurance. This covers both parties as well as the customers piece of mind.

Kerr, We are expecting finalized drafts of both IOS and andriod versions by next Friday 15th, following agreement this will then be downloadable 17th October.

We have a good number of valeters covering most corners of the UK, Dorset, London, Glasgow, Kent, Essex, East Sussex among others.

Any more questions we'll be happy to answer!


----------



## Blackroc

What can you guys offer that a google / social media search can't? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Car Washer Uk

Discounts, from any of our suppliers on the site. 

The ability to search for local suppliers in one easy place, customers reviews and 5 star rating system.

An easy to use app which will save time searching on Google or social media for a valeter and then trying to find independent reviews.

Thank you


----------



## dan_uk_1984

This looks interesting, to be honest a directory is so much better than a Google search. As long as you plough a decent chunk of your income back into Adwords you'll do really well. I wish it was up and running as I need someone to wash my car locally!

I've done exactly the same for Computer Shops, (https://www.pcrn.co.uk/). The money members pay goes back into Google Adwords and site development.

Give me a shout if you wan't to discuss at length.

Dan


----------

